# Help! Medium Format processing!



## Gpion (Apr 15, 2013)

I am pretty sure this is going to be a stupid question but after my first roll of 120 came out to dark (on the negative) I was wondering if TMax 400 120 size and 35mm had different developing times. After searching the web i noticed someone said the film size will vary the developing time. My developer is Clayton f76 odorless (which has had no problems after a good amount of 35mm rolls.


----------



## timor (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi. Different dev times ? Not, that I heard of, Kodak also is not saying anything about it, but check for yourself, maybe I missed something:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/f4016/f4016.pdf
Darker (denser) neg is suggesting over development, there might be sort of problem with larger film with agitation, but usually it causes under development. Maybe after all you made some mistake with the time or temperature ?
I am using same times and see no difference. If you can, post a picture of your negative here (shot on light table maybe ?).
Cheers.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 16, 2013)

It seems illogical to increase development times because of larger film area. After all, we develop two rolls of 35mm film together without extending development.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/profe...4016/f4016.pdf

If you read this you will notice there are different development times for small tanks, large tanks, try processing, and rotary processing.  Base your development time off of those.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 16, 2013)

Compaq said:


> It seems illogical to increase development times because of larger film area. After all, we develop two rolls of 35mm film together without extending development.



if your multiple rolls moves you from a smaller tank to a larger tank you would need to change development time.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Compaq said:


> It seems illogical to increase development times because of larger film area. After all, we develop two rolls of 35mm film together without extending development.



Not to mention that it isn't even an increase in film area.  A 36 exposure 35mm roll has the same surface area as a 120 roll.

I have seen different times listed for 120 and 35mm numerous times on the Massive Dev Chart - but never on a film or developer datasheet.  You have to keep in mind that the Massive Dev Chart times are just submitted by any random person who feels like it.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > It seems illogical to increase development times because of larger film area. After all, we develop two rolls of 35mm film together without extending development.
> ...



Not trying to hi-jack the thread, but at what point does a small tank become a large tank?

I only ask because I have been using a Paterson 2 roll (2 35mm or 1 120) tank, but recently bought a 3 roll (3 35mm, 2 120) tank, which I have not used yet.  If I had 1000mL of developer in there, would that be considered a large tank?  (The datasheets I've seen don't exactly define large and small tanks.)


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



The PDF that Timor first linked to and that I linked to again not only lists the dev times for the different size tanks but it also lists the different tank sizes. If you use a different film then consult the manufactures instructions for your film.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah.  So my new larger tank is still considered a small tank.  Good to know.  Volumes are just easier for me to visualize in milliliters - ounces always confuse me, lol.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 16, 2013)

Are u sure your exposure was correct, and your shutter is accurate? Your 35mm rolls may be fine because they come from a different camera.


----------



## timor (Apr 17, 2013)

djacobox372 said:


> Are u sure your exposure was correct, and your shutter is accurate? Your 35mm rolls may be fine because they come from a different camera.


Good point.


----------



## andrewprell (Apr 24, 2013)

djacobox372 said:


> Are u sure your exposure was correct, and your shutter is accurate? Your 35mm rolls may be fine because they come from a different camera.



Also I'd check to make sure the camera is in good working order. Cameras get sticky sometimes and need a little attention.


----------

